# Clamoroso gli scienziati:"Gli alieni ci tengono in quarantena per.."



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2019)

*Clamoroso gli scienziati:"Gli alieni ci tengono in quarantena per.."*

Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"


----------



## Love (24 Marzo 2019)

bello...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2019)

Sicuramente con l'esistenza di molte più galassie nell'universo di quanti granelli di sabbia sono situati sull'intero globo terrestre, affermare che l'essere umano sia l'unica forma di vita dotata di intelligenza mi sembra di un'arroganza ingiustificata, però il fatto che ci ritengano come animali in uno zoo mi lascia alquanto perplesso e dubbioso.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente con l'esistenza di molte più galassie nell'universo di quanti granelli di sabbia sono situati sull'intero globo terrestre, affermare che l'essere umano sia l'unica forma di vita dotata di intelligenza mi sembra di un'arroganza ingiustificata, però il fatto che ci ritengano come animali in uno zoo mi lascia alquanto perplesso e dubbioso.



Aggiungiamo che tuttavia parlare di "alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio" lascia un attimo il tempo che trova. Il problema che fino a che non si supera il problema della relatività non c'è modo di percorrere tutto lo spazio che separa i pianeti senza un ponte di Einstein-Rosen. E insomma, il rasoio di Occam...

Poi oh, è un'interessante teoria, con spunti di riflessione mica da poco.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2019)

Obama nel suo utltimo anno di presidenza aveva promesso che alla scadenza del suo mandato avrebbe fatto una rivelazione pubblica su ciò che si sa riguardo gli alieni.
Ennesima promessa mai mantenuta.
Capisco le resistenze a questo,anche se non siamo più al tempo dell'incidente di Roswell,però allora non esporti personalmente se immagini che non te lo facciano dire.
La Nasa e la Cia sanno per forza qualcosa sull'argomento non reso pubblico.
Negli anni ci sono state troppe fonti interne a confermare ed alcuni sono morti in circostanze poco chiare,tipo post Ustica da noi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente con l'esistenza di molte più galassie nell'universo di quanti granelli di sabbia sono situati sull'intero globo terrestre, affermare che l'essere umano sia l'unica forma di vita dotata di intelligenza mi sembra di un'arroganza ingiustificata, però il fatto che ci ritengano come animali in uno zoo mi lascia alquanto perplesso e dubbioso.



Infatti sono solo supposizioni prive di logica, in pratica noi non possiamo contattare gli extra terrestri
perchè non abbiamo ancora la tecnologia adatta mentre loro che la posseggono invece di contattarci
si limitano a guardarci, non ha senso, se ci guardano significa che c'e interesse e quando sei interessato
la prima cosa che fai e cercare il contatto, stò scienziato avrà preso dei farmaci andati a male..


----------



## mabadi (24 Marzo 2019)

c'è un'altra teoria non è così probabile che una specie riesca ad evolversi così in fretta da evitare un'estinzione di massa.
Tanto rende ancora più difficile che due specie si possano incontrare.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Infatti sono solo supposizioni prive di logica, in pratica noi non possiamo contattare gli extra terrestri
> perchè non abbiamo ancora la tecnologia adatta mentre loro che la posseggono invece di contattarci
> si limitano a guardarci, non ha senso, se ci guardano significa che c'e interesse e quando sei interessato
> la prima cosa che fai e cercare il contatto, stò scienziato avrà preso dei farmaci andati a male..



La teoria si basa sull'assunto che anche noi, nell'analizzare il mondo animale, cerchiamo per quanto possibile di non interferire con la vita di chi osserviamo. È la regola base dei documentaristi, osservare senza interagire, andando a falsare i dati della nostra osservazione in un ambiente contaminato da noi stessi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La teoria si basa sull'assunto che anche noi, nell'analizzare il mondo animale, cerchiamo per quanto possibile di non interferire con la vita di chi osserviamo. È la regola base dei documentaristi, osservare senza interagire, andando a falsare i dati della nostra osservazione in un ambiente contaminato da noi stessi.



Rimane una teoria che non puoi provare quindi campata per aria, e poi si parla di chissa quante
specie diverse di alieni, e che sono tutte d'accordo tra di loro nel guardarci mentre noi siamo diversi
da tutti a volere il contatto? ..non può esserci un parallelo tra il nostro mondo animale e alieni,
gli animali non li disturbi perchè li conosci, c'è già stato il contatto quando li hai scoperti, con gli
alieni non c'e stata scoperta,contatto e quindi conoscienza, quindi trovo assurdo che senza contatto
e conoscienza loro potendolo fare si limitano soltanto a guardarci,noi come con gli animali per prima
cosa cercheremo subito il contatto come normale che sia se vuoi conoscere qualcuno o qualcosa.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Marzo 2019)

Massì... Spariamo una teoria sballata e sensazionalistica... Tanto chi li può smentire?

Ridicoli...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"



il famoso Paradosso di Fermi..il numero di galassie nello spazio è pari ai grannelli di sabbia sulla Terra, è statisticamente impossibile che non vi siano forme di vita e che non ne abbiamo mai contattate in questi secoli. Una della principali teorie è che l' universo sia una simulazione. Non mettetevi a ridere, anche i guru della Silicon Valley come Elon Musk ne sono più che convinti.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"



Quasi sicuramente esiste vita aliena nel nostro universo, sembra statisticamente improbabile che non esista. Però, secondo me, non in modo così elevato come può sembrare. Voglio dire, già è un miracolo che si sviluppi vita da zero, ma quello che è successo da noi, sulla Terra, dove una specie animale si è evoluta così fortemente da sviluppare facoltà intellettive superiori, cultura, arte, autodeterminazione, società organizzata e tutto quanto ci constraddistingue, lo reputo molto difficile da replicare. Non vorrei passare da arrogante con questo discorso, comunque.

Inoltre esiste ancora il dubbio che sia fisicamente possibile coprire distanza intergalattiche, con qualche alchimia spazio-temporale. In tal caso hai voglia a forme di vita intelligenti, nessuno raggiungerà mai nessuno. 

Detto questo, esistesse veramente qualche forma di vita civile ed intelligente, anzi molto più intelligente di noi, allora farebbero la cosa più sensata, ovverossia ci lasciarebbero in pace, ritenendoci ancora non pronti. Forse avrebbero anche voglia di contattarci, così come lo fa uno che girovaga nel deserto in cerca di amicizia, ma magari osservano una legge fondamentale e rispettano la nostra evoluzione senza interferire.


----------



## Maximo (24 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Massì... Spariamo una teoria sballata e sensazionalistica... Tanto chi li può smentire?
> 
> Ridicoli...



Infatti, ognuno può inventare la propria teoria, come ad esempio che la terra è piatta. La scienza richiede che le teorie vengano dimostrate per essere ritenute valide. Un'affermazione come "alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio", da un punto di vista scientifico non ha alcun senso.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Infatti sono solo supposizioni prive di logica, in pratica noi non possiamo contattare gli extra terrestri
> perchè non abbiamo ancora la tecnologia adatta mentre loro che la posseggono invece di contattarci
> si limitano a guardarci, non ha senso, se ci guardano significa che c'e interesse e quando sei interessato
> la prima cosa che fai e cercare il contatto, stò scienziato avrà preso dei farmaci andati a male..



Ti quoto in toto....ma in più penso che gli scienziati sparano teorie per ricevere sovvenzioni governative.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Infatti sono solo supposizioni prive di logica, in pratica noi non possiamo contattare gli extra terrestri
> perchè non abbiamo ancora la tecnologia adatta mentre loro che la posseggono invece di contattarci
> si limitano a guardarci, non ha senso, se ci guardano significa che c'e interesse e quando sei interessato
> la prima cosa che fai e cercare il contatto, stò scienziato avrà preso dei farmaci andati a male..





Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Massì... Spariamo una teoria sballata e sensazionalistica... Tanto chi li può smentire?
> 
> Ridicoli...





Maximo ha scritto:


> Infatti, ognuno può inventare la propria teoria, come ad esempio che la terra è piatta. La scienza richiede che le teorie vengano dimostrate per essere ritenute valide. Un'affermazione come "alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio", da un punto di vista scientifico non ha alcun senso.





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ti quoto in toto....ma in più penso che gli scienziati sparano teorie per ricevere sovvenzioni governative.



.


----------



## Davide L (24 Marzo 2019)

Direttiva numero 1 di Star Trek.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2019)

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è essere sicuri che gli alieni possano fare tutto con tecnologia incredibile. Può semplicemente anche essere impossibile fare determinate cose nonostante il pensiero comune creda il contrario. Sembra che per forza di cose l'impossibile in un futuro lontanissimo debba per forza essere possibile. E se così non fosse?

Possono esistere civiltà super tecnologiche, ma non vuol dire che per questo certi limiti fisici possano essere superati. Magari vivere a qualche milione di anni luce di distanza è una barriera impossibile e non c'è nessuna roba pseudo star trek che possa ovviare al problema.

Per non parlare delle possibili estinzioni, catastrofi stellari con stelle che esplodono, radiazioni ecc...

Poi bisogna incrociare i tempi giusti per incontrarsi.

Magari una civiltà super tecnologica ha mandato sonde come le nostre in giro nel cosmo e quando è passata di qua non c'era una sega. Ora che c'è qualcosa magari non c'è più niente da quelle parti.

Ci sono talmente tante variabili in gioco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"



La razza umana è un perfetto esempio di razza autodistruttiva, sarebbe perfetto per una specie più intelligente capire come NON bisogna evolversi, quindi usarla come esempio negativo per le loro generazioni future.

Queste teorie sono ovviamente azzardate e non dimostrabili per quanto suggestive, ma non vedo perchè negare l'esistenza generale di speci più intelligenti con coscienza in qualche altra galassia. Per superare gli umani basterebbe molto, molto poco.


----------



## Victorss (24 Marzo 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Infatti, ognuno può inventare la propria teoria, come ad esempio che la terra è piatta. La scienza richiede che le teorie vengano dimostrate per essere ritenute valide. Un'affermazione come "alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio", da un punto di vista scientifico non ha alcun senso.



Ti quoto col sangue. Nel 2019 sembra che affermare una cosa perché statisticamente probabile la renda per forza vera. La scienza richiede che un affermazione o una teoria venga dimostrata, PUNTO. Tutto ciò che non può essere dimostrato è solo un ipotesi.


----------



## Ema2000 (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"



Mi piacciono molto gli argomenti di astronomia,

secondo me si trascura una cosa evidente, la statistica è una scienza esatta,

Se la vita biologica nell'universo è da considerare praticamente certa, la statistica ci suggerisce anche che l'intelligenza consapevole dell'umanità è un fatto probabilmente episodico,

in 5 miliardi di storia della terra e con miliardi di specie esistite si è verificata solo una volta, dopo 5 estinzioni di massa, solo nell'ultimo milione di anni e solo in un determinato ramo delle scimmie, oltretutto si è rivelata una via evolutiva molto precaria e poco seguita dalla natura, nessun altro genere animale ha avuto una convergenza evolutiva simile, e comunque su un numero abbastanza modesto di razze ominidi vissute, solo una non si è estinta e per circostanze abbastanza casuali.


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Maggio 2019)

È molto probabile che ci siano altre forme di vita nell'universo, date le immense dimensioni. Quasi certamente ce ne sono state almeno negli ultimi 5/6 miliardi di anni. Tale probabilità però è risibile finché non si supera L'UNICITÀ della vita: se le forme di vita fossero 2 ci sarebbero altissime probabilità di vederne altre, ma finché ci siamo soltanto noi le probabilità sono bassissime, perché bisogna infrangere l'unicità. Stephen Hawking ipotizzava inoltre che ci possano essere anche fenomeni differenti dalla vita e parimenti stupefacenti


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Maggio 2019)

Gli alieni ci tengono in quarantena perche' non ci laviamo.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"


È probabile che ci guardano come noi guardiamo gli animali allo zoo..quindi se.ogni tanto ci danno una banana e due noccioline non sarebbe male


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che "Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"



Il motivo piú probabile é che tutte le civiltá avanzate sono destinate all’estinzione.
Quindi nessuna riesce a raggiungere un livello talmente avanzato da contattarci e contemporaneamente a sopravvivere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il famoso Paradosso di Fermi..il numero di galassie nello spazio è pari ai grannelli di sabbia sulla Terra, è statisticamente impossibile che non vi siano forme di vita e che non ne abbiamo mai contattate in questi secoli. Una della principali teorie è che l' universo sia una simulazione. Non mettetevi a ridere, anche i guru della Silicon Valley come Elon Musk ne sono più che convinti.



É assolutamente possibile


----------



## MasterGorgo (3 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quasi sicuramente esiste vita aliena nel nostro universo, sembra statisticamente improbabile che non esista. Però, secondo me, non in modo così elevato come può sembrare. Voglio dire, già è un miracolo che si sviluppi vita da zero, ma quello che è successo da noi, sulla Terra, dove una specie animale si è evoluta così fortemente da sviluppare facoltà intellettive superiori, cultura, arte, autodeterminazione, società organizzata e tutto quanto ci constraddistingue, lo reputo molto difficile da replicare. Non vorrei passare da arrogante con questo discorso, comunque.
> 
> Inoltre esiste ancora il dubbio che sia fisicamente possibile coprire distanza intergalattiche, con qualche alchimia spazio-temporale. In tal caso hai voglia a forme di vita intelligenti, nessuno raggiungerà mai nessuno.
> 
> Detto questo, esistesse veramente qualche forma di vita civile ed intelligente, anzi molto più intelligente di noi, allora farebbero la cosa più sensata, ovverossia ci lasciarebbero in pace, ritenendoci ancora non pronti. Forse avrebbero anche voglia di contattarci, così come lo fa uno che girovaga nel deserto in cerca di amicizia, ma magari osservano una legge fondamentale e rispettano la nostra evoluzione senza interferire.





Per nulla arrogante! E' la verità. Se semplificando estendessimo il tuo ragionamanto partendo statisticamante dai primi istanti del bigbang anche lo sviluppo di particelle elementari di elio-4 non sarebbe da ritenere così scontato.... figuriamoci elementi pesanti come l'ossigeno e il carbonio.

Però bisogna ammetter che l'universo ha pochi miliardi di anni e da appena 4 su questo pianeta ha inizato a fiorire della vita. Ovunque ciò sia successo prensenta ora creature evolutivamente neonate e la gara non é che all'inizio, che siano esseri basati su idrogeno o su silicio poco iporta: la conquista del cosmo sarà possibile se la natura di questo universo lo permetterà, se é contemplato.

In riferimento alla notizia riportata pensare che la ciclicità degli eventi sia temporizzata per non permettere lo sviluppo di tecnologia quantistica o chissa quale altra diavoleria esplorativa di spazi estesi può far immaginare di essere dentro una sorta di trappola, ma qui ci perdiamo il cranio.... ad esempio, se non sbaglio, gli induisti contemplano il tutto come un lungo "giorno della marmotta" ciclante su cica 50 o più miliardi di anni. E chiunque può dire la sua, anche le statue.....


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un gruppo di scienziati del METI riuniti a Parigi la scorsa settimane, è arrivato ad una interessante teoria per quanto riguarda l'esistenza di forme intelligenti nello spazio. A rivelarlo è il Daily Mail. Gli scienziati non capiscono il motivo per il quale, nonostante l'alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio gli umani non sono ancora riusciti a stabilire un contatto. La teoria di Jean-Pierre Rospars è che "Gli alieni stanno imponendo una "quarantena galattica", perchè gli alieni reputano culturalmente sbagliato per noi imparare su di loro". Douglas Vakoch afferma anche che *"Molto probabilmente gli extraterrestri guardano gli umani come noi guardiamo gli animali in uno zoo"*



Sono anni che io lo vedo cosi e non sono uno scienziato.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Maggio 2019)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Per nulla arrogante! E' la verità. Se semplificando estendessimo il tuo ragionamanto partendo statisticamante dai primi istanti del bigbang anche lo sviluppo di particelle elementari di elio-4 non sarebbe da ritenere così scontato.... figuriamoci elementi pesanti come l'ossigeno e il carbonio.
> 
> Però bisogna ammetter che l'universo ha pochi miliardi di anni e da appena 4 su questo pianeta ha inizato a fiorire della vita. Ovunque ciò sia successo prensenta ora creature evolutivamente neonate e la gara non é che all'inizio, che siano esseri basati su idrogeno o su silicio poco iporta: la conquista del cosmo sarà possibile se la natura di questo universo lo permetterà, se é contemplato.
> 
> In riferimento alla notizia riportata pensare che la ciclicità degli eventi sia temporizzata per non permettere lo sviluppo di tecnologia quantistica o chissa quale altra diavoleria esplorativa di spazi estesi può far immaginare di essere dentro una sorta di trappola, ma qui ci perdiamo il cranio.... ad esempio, se non sbaglio, gli induisti contemplano il tutto come un lungo "giorno della marmotta" ciclante su cica 50 o più miliardi di anni. E chiunque può dire la sua, anche le statue.....



Vero. Purtroppo la nostra visione e comprensione dell'universo è ancora limitata. Ancora non siamo in grado di capire se miliardi di anni sono una frazione infinitesima oppure un intervallo lunghissimo, cosmologicamente parlando. Forse, non ha neppure senso il termine tempo. Chissà che succedera in futuro, e se sarà possibile passare ad un livello superiore. Uno degli aspetti di cui mi lamento nella vita è proprio il non avere l'apparente possibilità di potervi assistere ...


----------



## Gito (3 Maggio 2019)

Non ho studiato fisica, non sono uno scenziato ma gente molto piu preparata di me dice che la fisica di Bohm arriva a spiegare tante cose che con la fisica normale non son possibili.

Ci sono milioni di persone che anche se abitano a migliaia di km di distanza raccontano le stesse cose. Se la statistica non è un opinione, milioni di testimonianze vorranno pur dire qualcosa.
Noi addotti esistiamo e ne sappiamo molto piu di 4 scenziati che stanno in laboratori a sparare teorie sul perchè ed il come.
Mi fermo qui perchè non ho voglia di scadere in discussioni con gente che non crede finchè non vede.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei dare qualche possibilie spiegazione del perchè non abbiamo mai riscontrato vita aliena. Quale la più probabile? 
1) siamo gli unici
2) siamo i primi 
3) ci sono tante forme di vita intelligenti ma vi sono limiti spazio-temporali invalicabili 
4) viaggiare nello spazio è pericoloso, ci sono alieni bravi e cattivi e nessuno lo fa. 
5) ci sono tante forme di vita ma su dimensioni diverse, risulta impossibile comunicare
6) il concetto di vita "biologica" è obsoleto e forme di vita avanzate sono nella "matrix". Una sorte di trascendence della coscienza 
7) Gli alieni ci sono ma come Holliwood ci insegna solo i massimi esponenti dei governi mondiali ne sono a conoscenza 
8) siamo una simulazione, esattamente come un video game.


----------



## mark (4 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Vorrei dare qualche possibilie spiegazione del perchè non abbiamo mai riscontrato vita aliena. Quale la più probabile?
> 1) siamo gli unici
> 2) siamo i primi
> 3) ci sono tante forme di vita intelligenti ma vi sono limiti spazio-temporali invalicabili
> ...



Queste a mio parere le risposte:
1) impossibile
2) impossibile
3) la più logica e veritiera
4) che viaggiare nello spazio sia pericoloso è un dato di fatto, sopratutto per le conoscenze in nostro possesso ora
5) ovvero teoria delle membrane che è quella più in voga fra gli scienziati in questo periodo ed include la presenza di più universi
6) qui si entra nel campo "religioso", potrebbe essere considerato Dio?
7) fantascienza 
8) fantascienza


----------



## Emme (8 Agosto 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Infatti, ognuno può inventare la propria teoria, come ad esempio che la terra è piatta. La scienza richiede che le teorie vengano dimostrate per essere ritenute valide. Un'affermazione come "alta percentuale di vita aliena nello spazio", da un punto di vista scientifico non ha alcun senso.



Ognuno può inventare la sua teoria, ma la teoria dello zoo e degli anni cinquanta o sessanta con il libro divine Animal, quindi si inventare, ma qst é scopiazzare roba trita e ritrita


----------

